

An amazing advertisement: Brought to you by Justin.TV - dcurtis
http://www.justin.tv/humanlabrat

======
myoung8
Very, very impressed. Still not going to see the movie, but props to the
advertising folks who came up with that.

It's interesting to note what kind of audience they're targeting by observing
the screen names and messages in the chat box...

------
dcurtis
Is this the future of advertising on justin.tv? If it is (assuming they don't
overdo it), I'm totally for it. I actually kind of want to see that movie now.

Entertainment + Advertisement very rarely go together, but Justin.TV seems to
have done it here.

------
ivankirigin
Ohh jeez. That was awesome. You guys are totally breaking new ground on user
engagement.

------
lisper
Pretty cool, but you kind of gave it away with that headline.

------
Tichy
Could anybody summarize it? I can't see a thing, the site is so slow.

~~~
paulgb
[spoiler] It starts like a regular justin.tv feed, with a "live" chat on the
side and everything. A guy somehow got a "parasitic vine" stuck inside his
arm, and he explains that. To appease the "live" chatters, he shows it to the
camera. Then he notices his eye is bloodshot, shows it to the camera, and
passes out and a movie trailer comes up.

~~~
Tichy
Thanks - I could watch other streams on justin.tv, but never this ad (tried
several times throughout the day).

------
mattmaroon
I don't get it. I went there and it was just some donkey talking.

~~~
mattmaroon
Ah, now I see. I think they might lose a lot of people (like they did me) by
not getting to the meat quick enough.

~~~
ivankirigin
To be effective, I think you have to believe it's a real live stream. A 15
second skit probably wouldn't be that convincing.

~~~
brianr
Actually, I hit the back button _because_ I thought it was a live stream... my
thinking was that whatever had been interesting earlier (when the link was
posted) had probably long passed.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah, it's an interesting problem.

------
tzury
not impressed not catchy not aesthetic

~~~
ken
That was my first reaction, but look at what they've got to work with. It's a
cheesy-looking horror movie, with a no-name director and (mostly) no-name
aging child actors. Your only hope at advertising it is to do something weird
and hope it sticks. For all its cheesiness, this was a novel approach.

Compare the iPhone. The ads were "picture of iPhone ... fade to Apple logo",
and people lined up around the block for it. You don't need much from an ad
when your product sells itself.

I knew a guy who was a recruiter for some podunk university in the midwest,
who was very good at it. One of the top universities tried to hire him, but he
turned them down: what skill does it take to convince somebody to go to MIT or
Harvard?

